# [SOLVED] Issue with opening .xlsx file even after compatibility pack installed



## mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

I am currently using microsoft xp (sp3) with office 2003 installed. I downloaded the office compatibility pack and i am able to open all office 2007 documents under my administrator account. When i log off and log on as a limited user i can open all office 2007 documents except excel.

Whenever i try to open an .xlsx document it gives me an error stating that this file is not recognizable. i have tried uninstalling and re-installing the compatibility pack and get the same results. My administrator account goes thru the conversion process and everything can be read just fine, but the limited user account receives the error with excel documents.

Thank you,
Mussels


----------



## mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Issue with opening .xlsx file even after compatibility pack installed*

I was assisted on another forum with a solution. If i change the .xlsx file to open with microsoft open xml converter the file opens just fine under all users. It doesnt explain to me why the file opens normally under admin and not other users, but it will allow you to view the excel file without errors.

Thanks,
Mussels


----------

